# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  "Обещанный платеж" от byfly

## ignat

*byfly делает жизнь своих клиентов еще более комфортной. Теперь каждый абонент может воспользоваться сервисом «обещанный платеж». 

Новый сервис будет очень удобен, если у абонента на счету закончились средства, а внести оплату сразу нет возможности. 

Размер суммы пополнения пользователь выбирает сам, но она не может превышать 10.000 белорусских рублей. Подтвердить обещанный платеж реальной оплатой абонент должен в течение 3 дней. 

Пополнить свой лицевой счет с помощью сервиса «обещанный платеж» клиент может в личном кабинете пользователя.*

Как платить

Услуги byfly предоставляются по авансовому механизму оплаты. Это значит, что доступ к сети Интернет вы получаете при наличии положительного баланса на лицевом счете.

Физические лица могут оплатить услуги byfly в пунктах коллективного пользования Белтелеком и в отделениях связи Белпочта. При оплате первоначального счета, а также при всех последующих пополнениях, физическим лицам необходимо назвать уникальный номер договора на услуги. 

Юридические лица перечисляют денежные средства за услуги при первом подключении и далее пополняют счет путем целевого платежа.

Оплатить услуги byfly можно при помощи карт экспресс – оплаты. Карты экспресс-оплаты выпускаются трех номиналов: 5 000, 10000 и 35000. Для пополнения счета используются пин-код и код активации, нанесенные на карту и спрятанные под защитным слоем. Чтобы воспользоваться картой, необходимо войти в личный кабинет пользователя и, выбрав утилиту «Платеж по карте», произвести пополнение лицевого счета. 

В случае необходимости, вы можете воспользоваться инструкцией по пополнению лицевого счета с помощью карт экспресс-оплаты.


Полную информацию о процедуре оплаты услуги можно получить при заключении договора.

Кроме того, оплата услуги byfly возможна:

ОАО "АСБ Беларусбанк" через сеть инфокиосков и учреждений банка
ОАО «Белинвестбанк» через сеть банкоматов и инфокиосков 
ЗАО «Минский транзитный банк» через систему «Мой Банк» 
ОАО «Технобанк» через систему электронных денег
ОАО «БПС-Банк» через сеть банкоматов и инфокиосков
ОАО "Белагропромбанк" через сеть устройств самообслуживания и систему Интернет-банкинг 
Через систему электронных денег EasyPay
Виртуальными картами экспресс оплаты приобретенными в интернет магазинах [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
"Связной" группа компаний
С помощью услуги "Обещанный платеж"

Для абонентов г. Минска и Минской области в режиме опытной эксплуатации открыта функция оплаты услуги byfly через платежно- справочные терминалы ОАО «Приорбанк», а также через отделения ОАО «Белинвестбанк», информацию о местоположении которых можно найти на Интернет-сайтах указанных банков.


Обращаем внимание, что пополнять лицевой счет вы можете на любые суммы и так часто, как вам это удобно!

----------


## AnEriksson

В настоящее время обещанный платеж от ByFly увеличен до 35000 бел. рублей.
Как взять неплохо описано с рисунками [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

